

Mike Cloran's video pitch for DeveloperTown, a novel consulting/funding hybrid - tptacek
http://developertown.com/2010/04/developer-town-on-the-marketing-technology-blog/

======
tptacek
For the video-averse: they're a software consultancy. They work for pre-money
startups. They're compensated (say) 50/50 in cash/stock; enough cash to ensure
you're committed. They build an run teams for early stage product development.
The members of those teams get (via DeveloperTown, which manages the legal)
early-stage startup equity in multiple companies.

Their office space is hilarious. You've probably seen it here before. If you
haven't, watch just the first couple minutes of the video. Spoiler: actual
houses.

NB: I used to work for Mike Cloran, at an ISP in Chicago, and he's one of my 2
favorite bosses of all time. I'm biased towards openmindedness here.

